# Netzteilliste - Übersicht 2011-2014



## eXquisite (2. Juli 2014)

*Netzteilliste - Übersicht 2011-2014*

[size=+2]Netzteilliste - Übersicht[/size]

Mit diesem Thread möchte ich einen sehr lange Liste starten, dieser beinhaltete Netzteile, welche anhand von Kriterien von ihm eingeordnet werden. 
Wie jeder wissen sollte, sind Watt nicht gleich Watt und es gibt Modelle welche empfehlenswert aus bestimmten Gründen sind, aus anderen aber auch nicht.

Ich habe mir dafür direkt mal wieder 10 Stunden den Arsch für dieses Forum aufgerissen, einfach weil ich Langeweile hatte und es so etwas in dieser Form noch nie gab.

[Size=+2]Die Netzteile schlechthin für Unwissende - Netzteilwahl leicht gemacht:[/Size]

Folgende kurze Texte sind für Einsteiger gedacht und sollen nur grobe Informationen liefern. 
Die meisten sollten wohl wissen, das ich das detaillierter und technischer aufzeigen könnte, dennoch ist das hier nicht Sinn der Sache.

Kurzes Intro: Watt ist nicht gleich Watt. Physikalisch gesehen schon aber eben nicht Netzteiltechnisch. Bei Netzteilen sieht das ganze nämlich so aus, das die aufgedruckte Watt-Zahl sich aus den Stromstärken der drei im Computer relevanten Schienen ergibt, diese lauten 12 Volt, 5 Volt und 3,3 Volt. Volt x Ampere = Watt. Bedeutet, je stärker die Amperezahl der Schienen, desto höher die Watt-Zahl des Netzteils.

"Nananana, mein Uralt Gerät bietet 15 Ampere auf 12 Volt, 50 Ampere auf 5 Volt und 50 Ampere auf 3,3 Volt also eine Gesamtleistung von 595 Watt, dann sollte die neue Radeon Grafikkarte ja kein Problem sein, oder?"

Doch, die neue Hardware wird nicht laufen. Heute läuft fast alles über die 12 Volt Schiene, daher ist die Gesamtleistung Irrelevant geworden, für ein High End Rechner reichen meist schon 10 Ampere auf den kleinen Schienen. Für Prozessoren und Grafikkarten wird nämlich ausschließlich die 12 Volt Schiene genutzt und dort sind die in dem Beispiel genannten 180 Watt 12 Volt Leistung nicht ausreichend.
Das Uralt Gerät sollte aus dem Grund getauscht werden, das Kondensatoren (Zumindest bei den Geräten die ich bisher hier hatte) nach gut 5 Jahren gerne mal die Grätsche machen können.

"Für meinen neuen Rechner ist ein besonders großes Netzteil besonders gut, ich brauche 1000 Watt." 

Nein, moderne Hardware wird immer sparsamer, zum aktuellen Zeitpunkt gibt es kein System mit einem Prozessor und einem Grafikchip welches mehr als 500 Watt braucht, selbst mit Overclocking reichen 500 Watt meistens aus. Das zu groß gekaufte Netzteil läuft nur ineffizient und der Lüfter ist unnötig lauter. Auch im Punkt Langlebigkeit bringt ein größeres Netzteil wenig, denn die Belastung auf den Kondensatoren bleibt gleich, egal wie groß das Netzteil ist. Außerdem verzichtet man auf Sicherheit, denn die Netzteile haben eine sogenannte OCP (Over Current Protection). Wenn jetzt ein Spannungswandler kaputt ist und mehr Strom zieht als er soll, schaltet das Netzteil aufgrund der Überdimensionierung dementsprechend später ab und gefährdet damit das System, da diese erst bei der Maximalbelastung ausgelöst wird.

"Doch wie finde ich jetzt heraus wie ich mein Netzteil dimensionieren muss?"

Das ist ganz einfach, hilfreich sind hier die Thermal-Design-Power-Angaben der Hersteller, mit diesen ist man immer auf der sicheren Seite. Kurzes Beispiel: Haswell i7 4770k (TDP=84W) + Radeon R9 290X (TDP=250W)
+ Motherboard, Festplatten, Lüfter (TDP:~50W). 84+250+50=384Watt. Schauen wir uns jetzt einen Test dazu an in dem diese System verwendet wurde sehen wir, das es hier 403 Watt verbraucht. 

Da das verwendete Netzteil in diesem Test, ein 80+ Gold Zertifiziertes Gerät mit 660 Watt hat bei einer Auslastung von 50% einen Wirkungsgrad von 90%. Daher rechnen wir die 403 Watt x 0,9.
Das ergibt 362 Watt. Da lagen wir mit unseren 384 nicht ganz falsch. So kann man sehr einfach seinen Verbrauch berechnen. 

Ich empfehle jetzt noch eine Sicherheitstolleranz von 25% drauf zu rechnen. D.h. unsere 384 Watt x 1,25 und schon landen wir mit 480 Watt in dem Wattbereich, welchen ich für die Gaming Rechner empfohlen habe, nämlich 450 - 550 Watt.

"LC-Power ist schlecht, ich kaufe nur BeQuiet!" 

Die Netzteile kommen weder von LC-Power noch von BeQuiet, die einzigen aus meiner Liste, die selber fertigen sind SuperFlower und Seasonic. Alle anderen Netzteile kommen von OEMs wie DELTA, HEC, FSP und Seasonic. 
BeQuiet kauft auch nur ein, mal gutes, mal weniger gutes und modifiziert dann Bauteile und Lüfter und gibt die Garantie. Gut ist hier das Dark Power Pro, weniger gut ist hier das PowerZone. 
Gleiches gilt für LC-Power, die haben auch viel Schrott im Sortiment, das in der Liste stehende LC9550 bzw. 9450 ist aber sehr gut.

Jetzt dürft ihr euch eines der Geräte aus der Liste aussuchen, auch hier gilt als Einsteiger, immer hinterfragen. 
Die Diskussionen rund um die Geräte kann ich dann später super hierher verlinken, daher scheut euch nicht.

[Size=+1]Die besten Einsteigergeräte:[/Size]
1 x LC-Power Gold Series LC9450 V2.3 400W ATX 2.3 
1 x Super Flower Golden Green HX 350W ATX 2.3 (SF-350P14XE (HX)) 
1 x be quiet! Pure Power L8 400W ATX 2.4 (BN222)
1 x be quiet! Pure Power L8 300W ATX 2.4 (BN220)
1 x be quiet! System Power 7  400W ATX 2.31 (BN142)
1 x be quiet! System Power 7  300W ATX 2.31 (BN140)
1 x Sea Sonic G-Series  G-360  360W ATX 2.3 (SSR-360GP)


[Size=+1]Die besten Netzteile für den Gaming Rechner:[/Size]
1 x be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10  550W ATX 2.31 (P10-550W/BN200)
1 x Sea Sonic G-Series  G-550  550W PCGH-Edition ATX 2.3 (SSR-550RM)
1 x Sea Sonic G-Series  G-450  450W ATX 2.3 (SSR-450RM)
1 x be quiet! Straight Power E10-CM 500W ATX 2.4 (E10-CM-500W/BN234)
1 x be quiet! Straight Power E10 500W ATX 2.4 (E10-500W/BN231)
1 x be quiet! Straight Power E10 400W ATX 2.4 (E10-400W/BN230)
1 x Antec TruePower Classic TP-450C, 450W ATX 2.4 (0761345-07700-2/0761345-07701-9)
1 x LC-Power Gold Series LC9550 V2.3 500W ATX 2.3
1 x Super Flower Golden Green HX 450W ATX 2.3 (SF-450P14XE (HX))
1 x be quiet! System Power 7  450W ATX 2.31 (BN143)
1 x Corsair CS Series Modular CS450M  450W ATX 2.4 (CP-9020075-EU/CP-9020075-UK)

[Size=+1]Die besten Netzteile für Multi-GPU und wirklich Extremes:[/Size]
1 x be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10 1000W ATX 2.31 (P10-1000W/BN204)
1 x Antec High Current Pro HCP-1000 Platinum, 1000W ATX 2.32 (0-761345-06248-0/0-761345-06249-7)
1 x Antec High Current Pro  HCP-850 Platinum,  850W ATX 2.3 (0761345-06250-3/0761345-06251-0)
1 x be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10  750W ATX 2.31 (P10-750W/BN202)
1 x be quiet! Dark Power Pro 10  650W ATX 2.31 (P10-650W/BN201)

Bei speziellem Bedarf oder Unsicherheit gilt hier Nachfragen!

[Size=+2]Die Netzteile für Profis zum kurzen einordnen[/Size]

Da ich nicht jedes einzelne Modell testen kann berufe ich mich hier auf Reviews von bekannteren Seiten, lese mir diese durch, und beurteilen Anhand unser Kriterien.
Die Reviews werden wir hier nicht verlinken, einfach weil es zu kompliziert und unübersichtlich wäre und es hier nur darum geht grob einzuordnen, wo sich die bekanntesten und beliebtesten Geräte befinden.

Ich hoffe hierbei auf Unterstützung von anderen, welche unter diesem Thread weitere Modelle vorschlagen können, die ich mir zeitnah versuche anzuschauen, 
sofern diese interessant sind, denn die Arbeit für so eine Liste ist verdammt Zeitaufwändig.

Bewertet wird auf Technischer Basis, Zubehör und Co. können manchmal in besonderen Fällen erwähnt werden, sind aber nicht wirklich Relevant. 
Hierbei werden alle Punkte eines gängigen Reviews beachtet, wie z.B. Spannungsregulation, Effizienz, Restwelligkeit, Lautstärke, Anschlussvielfalt. 
Als Reviews schaue ich mir nur eigene, von Tech-Review, sowie von Seiten an, welche Professionelles Equipment wie Chroma, Voltmeter und Energiekostenmessgerät vorliegen haben.

Aufgeteilt wird in Wattklassen, Marken sowie Grundschulnoten, dafür verwenden wir hier das gängige Notensystem von 1-6. Dabei stellt  1 das Beste und 6 das Schlechteste da.
Sind alle Kriterien meiner Meinung nach erfüllt gibt es die Note eins, ansonsten wird pro nicht erfülltest Kriterium ein Punkt addiert. Die groben Richtkriterien lauten:



Spannungsregulation:| DCtoDC, Gruppenregulation bis ca. 500Watt innerhalb der ATX Spec, Min=11,4 Volt= 1 Punkt
Lautstärke: |Leiser Lüfter = 1 Punkt
Effizienz:| ca. -500W<80+ Bronze =1 Punkt, ca.<500 <80+ Gold = 1 Punkt
Kondensatoren:|  Dem Wattbereich entsprechend vernünftig = 1 Punkt (ca. -500W ~ Teapo und gleichwertig, ca. <500W Nippon Chemi-Con und gleichwertig u.a. abhängig vom Preis des Gerätes)
Anzahl der 12 Volt Schienen: |Der Wattangabe entsprechend 1x- ca. 400W, 2x- ca. 550W 4x-ca. 1200W = 1 Punkt
Sicherungen: |OTP, OCP, SCP, UVP, OVP = 1 Punkt
Singelrailgeräte über 500 Watt werden aus Sicherheitsgründen extra gekennzeichnet, zu diesen sollte nur unter bestimmten Umständen gegriffen werden.

Den momentanen Marktpreis sowie weitere Umstände wie Anschlüsse, OEM Fertiger, Fertigungsqualität, Garantiebedingungen und Co. werte ich mit einem Punkt positiv oder negativ eigenständig jedoch Objektiv zum Produkt mit ein, das hängt damit zusammen, da keine perfekt genaue Bewertung anhand dieser groben Richtkriterien möglich ist. 

Die Bewertung erfolgt nur grob, da es ansonsten nicht möglich wäre so eine Liste zu führen. Ich versuche weitgehend alles aufzulisten um eine gängige, grobe Übersicht für Nutzer und Foren in diesem Thread darstellen zu können, zurückreichen wird diese Liste bis ins Jahre 2011.

Gesagt sein, vor einem kauf sollte sich dennoch einmal über das Netzteil informiert werden, denn es kann auch "running Changes" innerhalb einer Serie geben, sodass die Modelle neu bewertet werden müssen, zudem fallen hier einige Modelle durch einen lauten Lüfter oder andere Merkmale auf, welche vielleicht nicht erwünscht sind.
Hierbei sollte man als Leihe am besten direkt im PCGH Forum nachfragen oder sich Gedanken darüber machen:

[Size=+1]Klassen:[/size]
[SIZE=+1]*Klasse 1, klare Kaufempfehlung*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]*Klasse 2, sehr gutes Netzteil*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]*Klasse 3, vernünftig, eine Neuanschaffung kann unter Umständen in Erwähnung gezogen werden*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]*Klasse 4, kann im Notfall über kurze Zeit behalten werden*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]*Klasse 5, sollte schleunigst getauscht werden*[/SIZE]
[SIZE=+1]*Klasse 6, sofort tauschen!*[/SIZE]

Wenn ihr Geräte falsch bewertet finden, was durchaus passieren kann, da ich mehrmals in der Zeile verrutscht bin und mir auch nur die Plattformen angeschaut habe, schreibt das bitte unter diesen Thread.

[size=+2]Klasse 1, sehr gut:[/size]

[size=+1]*Antec*[/size]:
• High Current Pro HCP Platinum 850W, 1000W, 1300W

[size=+1]*be quiet!*[/size]:
• Dark Power Pro 10 550W, 650W, 750W, 850W, 1000W, 1200W
• Straight Power E10 + -CM  400W, 500W  

[size=+1]*Enermax*[/size]:
• Revolution87+ 1000W

[size=+1]*Seasonic*[/size]:
• Platinum Series 660W (Singelrail)
• Platinum Fanless 400W, 460W, 520W (Achtung, Fanless) (Singelrail)

[size=+2]Klasse 2, gut:[/size]

[size=+1]*Antec*[/size]:
•	Earth Watts EA Platinum, 550W, 650W
•	TruePower Classic TP-C  450W, 550W
•	TruePower Gold 550W, 650W

[size=+1]*be quiet!*[/size]:
•	Straight Power E9-CM  480W
•	Straight Power E9 400W, 450W, 500W	
•	System Power 7 450W
•	Pure Power L8 300W, 350W, 400W
•	Pure Power L8-CM 430W
•	TFX Power 2 300W Gold

[size=+1]*Cooler Master*[/size]:
•	V-Series V Platinum 700W, 850W, 1000W, 1200W (Singelrail)
•	VS- Series VS 450W 

[size=+1]*Corsair*[/size]:
•	Professional Series AXi 760W, 860W, 1200W, 1500W (Singelrail)
•	CS Series Modular M 450W 

[size=+1]*Cougar*[/size]:
•	SX PCGH-Edition 460W

[size=+1]*Enermax*[/size]:
•	Platimax 500W, 600W, 750W, 850W, 1200W, 1350W, 1500W
•	Revolution 87+ 550W, 650W, 850W

[size=+1]*EVGA*[/size]: 
•	SuperNOVA NEX-G 650W, 750W

[size=+1]*EVGA*[/size]:
•	SuperNOVA P2  1000W, 1200W (Singelrail)

[size=+1]*FSP Frotron-Source*[/size]:
•	Aurum Xilenser 400W, 500W
•	Aurum S 400W

[size=+1]*LC-Power*[/size]:
•	Gold Series LC 9550 500W

[size=+1]*Seasonic*[/size]:
•	Platinum Series 760W, 860W, 1000W, 1200W (Mit XP2) (Singelrail)
•	X Series X 1050W, 1250W (Singelrail)
•	Sea Sonic G-Series G 360W, 450W, 550W, 650W, 750W
•	X-Series X KM3 650W, 750W, 850W (Singelrail)

[size=+1]*Silverstone*[/size]: 
•	Zeus Series 1350W

[size=+1]*Super Flower*[/size]:
•	Golden Green HX 350W, 450W
•	Leadex Platinum 1000W, 1200W (Singelrail)
•	Leadex Platinum White 1000W, 1200W (Singelrail)

[size=+1]*XFX*[/size]: 
•	Pro Series Full Modular Edition Platinum 1000W (Singelrail)
•	Pro Series Gold 850W, 1050W, 1250W (Singelrail)

[size=+1]*NZXT*[/size]:
•	Hale 90 v2 1000W, 1200W (Singelrail)

[size=+1]*Xilence*[/size]:
• Xilence A 530W

[size=+2]Klasse 3, befriedigend:[/size]

[size=+1]*Antec*[/size]: 
•	TruePower Classic TP-C 650W, 750W
•	VP 300W, 350W, 400W
•	High Current Gamer 520W, 620W, 900W
•	High Current Gamer M 520W, 620W 750M, 850M

[size=+1]*be quiet!*[/size]: 
•	Straight Power E9 600W, 700W
•	Straight Power E9-CM 580W, 680W
•	Pure Power L8 500W, 600W, 700W
•	Pure Power L8-CM 530W, 630W, 730W
•	SFX Power 2 300W, 400W
•	TFX Power 2 300W Bronze
•	System Power 7 300W, 350W, 400W, 500W

[size=+1]*Cooler Master*[/size]: 
•	VS- Series VS 550W (Singelrail)
•	GM 450W, 550W (Singelrail)

[size=+1]*Corsair*[/size]: 
•	Professional Series AX 760W, 860W (Singelrail)
•	CS Series Modular M 550W (Singelrail)
•	Builder Series CX 430W, 500W

[size=+1]*Cougar*[/size]:
•	GX v3 600W, 800W, 1050W

[size=+1]*Enermax*[/size]:
•	Revolution X´t 430W
•	Thriathlor bulk 300W, 450W
•	Thriathlor Eco 350W, 450W
•	NAXN82 ADV 450W
•	Thriathlor FX 550W

[size=+1]*FSP Fortron-Source*[/size]: 
•	Aurum 92+ 550W, 650W
•	Aurum CM Gold 550W, 650W, 750W
•	Aurum Pro 850W, 1000W, 1200W (Singelrail)
•	Aurum S 500W, 600W (Singelrail)
•	Raider 550W, 650W, 750W

[size=+1]*LC-Power*[/size]: 
•	Gold Series LC 9450 400W, 600W

[size=+1]*LEPA*[/size]: 
•	MaxGold 500W, 600W, 700W, 800W (Singelrail)
•	G 650W, 750W, 1000W, 1600W (Singelrail)

[size=+1]*Seasonic*[/size]: 
•	S12G 550W, 650W, 750W (Singelrail)
•	M12II Bronze 750W, 850W (Singelrail)

[size=+1]*Silverstone*[/size]:
•	Nightjar Series 520W (Achtung, passiv) (Singelrail)
•	Strider Gold Series  550W, 650W, 750W, 850W (Singelrail)
•	Strider Gold Evolution Series 750W, 1000W, 1200W
•	Strider Gold SFX 450W

[size=+1]*Superflower*[/size]: 
•	Golden Green HX 550W, 650W, 750W (Singelrail)
•	Super Flower Leadex Gold 650W, 750W, 850W, 1000W, 1300W (Singelrail)
•	Golden Silend Fanless Platinum 430W, 500W (Achtung, passiv) (Singelrail)

[size=+1]*Thermaltake*[/size]: 
•	ToughPower XT Platinum 1275W 

[size=+1]*XFX*[/size]: 
•	XTR Series 550W, 650W, 750W (Singelrail)
•	Pro Series Modular Edition Bronze 850W (Singelrail)
•	Pro Series Bronze 550W (Singelrail)

[size=+1]*Xilence*[/size]:
•	XQ Gold 750W
•	XQ Platinum 1000W
• Xilence A 430W, 630W, 730W


[size=+1]*Zalman*[/size]:
•	Gold Rock ZM 550W, 650W, 750W (Singelrail)
•	ZM-GT 700W

[size=+2]Klasse 4, ausreichend:[/size]

[size=+1]*Antec*[/size]:
•	VP 500W, 550W, 600W, 700W

[size=+1]*be quiet!*[/size]:
•	Power Zone 650W, 750W, 850W, 1000W (Singelrail)
•	System Power 7 600W, 700W

[size=+1]*Corsair*[/size]:
•	Gaming Series GS 600W, 700W, 800W (Singelrail)
•	CS Series Modular M 650W, 750W (Singelrail)
•	Corsair RM Series RM 550W, 650W, 750W, 850W, 1000W (Singelrail)
•	Builder Series CX , 600W, 750W (Singelrail)

[size=+1]*Cooler Master*[/size]:
•	VS-Series VS 650W (Singelrail)
•	GM 650W, 750W (Singelrail)

[size=+1]*Cougar*[/size]: 
•	CMX v2 550W
•	PowerX v2 550W, 700W

[size=+1]*Enermax*[/size]: 
•	Revolution X´t 540W, 630W, 730W
•	Thriathlor Eco 550W, 650W
•	NAXN82 ADV 550W, 650W
•	Thriathlor FC 650W, 700W

[size=+1]*EVGA*[/size]: 
•	SuperNOVA G2 750W, 850W, 950W (Singelrail)
•	B Bronze 500W, 600W 750W (Singelrail)
•	SuperNOVA NEX-B 750W (Singelrail)

[size=+1]*Fractal-Design*[/size]:
•	Integra R2 500W, 650W, 750W
•	Tesla R2 500W, 650W, 800W, 1000W (Singelrail)

[size=+1]*Gigabyte*[/size]: 
•	Pulse 450W, 550W, 650W (Singelrail)

[size=+1]*LEPA*[/size]: 
•	MaxBron 450W, 550W, 700W, 800W, 1000W (Singelrail)

[size=+1]*Silverstone*[/size]:
•	Silverstone Strider Essential Series 500W, 600W, 700W (Singelrail)

[size=+1]*Thermaltake*[/size]: 
•	ToughPower Grand 850W, 1050W, 1200W
•	ToughPower XT Gold  1375W, 1475W
•	ToughPower DPS 750W, 850W
•	European Gold Paris 550W, 650W (Singelrail)

[size=+1]*Xilence*[/size]: 
•	XQ Series 450W, 550W, 650W

[size=+1]*NZXT*[/size]:
•	Hale82 650W, 850W (Singelrail)

[size=+2]Klasse 5, mangelhaft:[/size]

[size=+1]*EVGA*[/size]:
•	EVGA 430W, 500W (Singelrail)

[size=+1]*Intertech*[/size]:
•	Coba Nitrox Nobility 700W, 800W, 900W
•	ICoba NitroX XChange 400W, 450W, 500W

[size=+1]*LC-Power*[/size]:
•	Super Silent 6350 350W
•	LC-Power LC8750II Metatron Prophecy 2 750W

[size=+1]*Gigabyte*[/size]: 
•	SuperB E 470W, 570W, 620W

[size=+1]*LEPA*[/size]:
•	MX-F1 400W, 500W, 600W (Singelrail)

[size=+1]*Thermaltake*[/size]: 
•	Smart M 450W, 550W (Singelrail)
•	Smart 430W, 730W (Singelrail)
•	Germany Berlin Series 630W (Singelrail)
•	Germany Series Hamburg 530W (Singelrail)

[size=+1]*Zalman*[/size]: 
•	ZM -GV 500W, 600W, 700W (Singelrail)
•	ZM-GLX 600W (Singelrail)

[size=+2]Klasse 6, ungenügend:[/size]

[size=+1]*Intertech*[/size]: 
•	CobaPower 450W, 550W, 650W
•	SL-500 550Energon EPS-750 750W
•	Combat Power CP M 650W, 750W

[size=+1]*LC-Power*[/size]:
•	Super Silent 6550 550W
•	Pro Line LC7500 X Type 450W
•	Pro Line LC7600 X Type 550W
•	LCH 500W, 600W
•	LCSFX 200W, 300W

[size=+1]*MS-Tech*[/size]: 
•	System Builder 420W, 450W, 640W, 540W
•	Value Edition 450W, 550W, 650W, 750W, 620W, 920W,
•	Vertigo V-GO 520W
•	Green Diamond 500W, 600W, 650W

[size=+1]*Linkworld*[/size]: 
•	Brilliant Power 500W

[size=+1]*Xilence*[/size]: 
•	Office Series 350W, 400W, 450W

[size=+1]*Zalman*[/size]:
•	ZM-GS 450W, 500W


----------



## eXquisite (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Netzteilliste - Übersicht*

Falls weitere Fragen zu diesem Thread sind, scheut euch nicht mich anzuschreiben. 

Gruß


----------



## SpeCnaZ (2. Juli 2014)

Ich könnte mich mit die Streiten denn was bedeutet Klare Kaufempfehlung? Nicht jeder hat 100€ für ein P10 550W. Schaust du nur auf P/L ? 

Ich würde noch bei Antec TPC schreiben dass es unter Last sehr laut wird.

Abr außerdem 

:eXquisiterockt:


----------



## eXquisite (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Netzteilliste - Übersicht*



> Ich würde noch bei Antec TPC schreiben dass es unter Last sehr laut wird.



Dafür habe ich den einen Punkt abgezogen, bei dem E9 eben wegen der Gruppenregulation, ich hatte jetzt noch keine Lust hinter alle Netzteile alles zu schreiben.
Dann müsste ich das ja auch bei vielen Seasonic Geräte noch machen.

Gruß


----------



## SpeCnaZ (2. Juli 2014)

Naja Gruppenregulation ist unter 500W gar nicht schlimm aber trotzdem  gute Liste falld du irgendwann wieder Zeit hast könntest du bei Top Modellen ergänzen dass se aut oder leise sind


----------



## eXquisite (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: Netzteilliste - Übersicht*

Als nächstes werde ich erstmal die nicht ernst zu nehmenden Marken reinklatschen wie Jersey oder Techsolo, danach kann ich das gerne machen.


----------



## Goyoma (2. Juli 2014)

Ich bin beeindruckt! Sehr sehr gute Arbeit, wirklich super! 

Klasse Thread, den speichere ich mir definitiv ab! Danke 
Da steckt echt viel Arbeit dahinter, mir gefällt vor allem diese Übersichtlichkeit!


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Netzteilliste - Übersicht 2011-2014*

Geil eXquisite du hast es gewagt und dir damit viel Arbeit gemacht ... Auch was die Zukunft betrifft ... Sehr schön ... Ich hatte es auch schon vor, aber meinbe Kenntnisse reichen dahingehend noch nicht ganz ... ganz klar Daumen hoch 

Du hast das SeaSonic G-550 PCGH vergessen ... Ein ebenbürdiger Gegner zum DP P10 

Ich weis es ist viel Arbeit, was noch geil wäre, wenn du alle Netzteile bei Geizhals verlinken würdest ... Das macht das finden leichter


----------



## Useful (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: Netzteilliste - Übersicht 2011-2014*

Sehr guter und hilfreicher Thread, ich finde, der gehört direkt oben angepinnt


----------



## tsd560ti (4. Juli 2014)

Diverse Geräte von Coolermaster, etc. würden mich noch interessieren, wie das Gx Lite, aber auch noch mal durch Corsair durchpfügen mit Hx, Cx und dem ganzen Crap 
Die Kondensatoren würde ich mehr an Watt als an Preisklasse festmachen, wobei auch bei 300Watt Su Scons einfach kacke sind.
Die dominierenden sekundären Caps wären vielleicht auch gut in der Liste.


----------



## Goyoma (4. Juli 2014)

Ich möchte auch so mitreden können


----------



## tsd560ti (4. Juli 2014)

Wie wer?
Lies nen paar Rewies und schau dich hier vermehrt um, ich kann dir auch keine Netzteilschaltung auswändig aufsagen, aber mitreden geht schon recht gut.


----------



## Goyoma (4. Juli 2014)

Na wie du.

Okay mach' ich


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (4. Juli 2014)

Klasse Liste!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Netzteilliste - Übersicht 2011-2014*

Super


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Netzteilliste - Übersicht 2011-2014*



tsd560ti schrieb:


> Die Kondensatoren würde ich mehr an Watt als an Preisklasse festmachen, wobei auch bei 300Watt Su Scons einfach kacke sind.
> Die dominierenden sekundären Caps wären vielleicht auch gut in der Liste.



Moin,

du kannst aber die Netzteile nicht immer nur an ihren Caps festmachen. Für jemanden der sich nicht damit beschäftigt iss viel wichtiger was das Ding leistet 
Niedrige Ripple&Noise sowie gute Spannungsregulation und die Schutzschaltungen sind an einem Netzteil das A&O ... Dann kommt erst der Lüfter ... Die Technik würde ich erwähnen, aber nicht in den Primärfokus stellen. Denn die machen das Netzteil wie Stefan schon mehrfach sagte, sehr sehr teuer. Ein Laie wird niemals viel Geld für ein Netzteil ausgeben. Der achtet mehr auf das was rauskommt als auf das was drin steckt. Von daher iss die Liste mit dem Notensystem 1 - 6 für eine Preis/Leistungsverhalten schon völlig Okay


----------



## CoreLHD (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Netzteilliste - Übersicht 2011-2014*

Sehr schöne Liste, eine gute Orientierrung für Neulinge!

Ich würde oben aber noch eine Art Preis/Leistungs-Tabelle einfügen, sodass man auch weiß welche Netzteile je nach Budget kaufenswert sind und welche nicht.


----------



## Daheim111 (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Netzteilliste - Übersicht 2011-2014*

Habe ein Single-Rail, ja solche Leute gibts...
Wer kann mir (besser) helfen: Die Rechner im Netz rechnen einem doch sehr verschiedene Bedarfswerte vor. Ich hab (war ein Angebot in N) ein 750 von Corsair genommen, weil ich gedacht habe: viel hilft viel, oder: ist eben eine grosse Reserve da ! Nur 1 Graka etc. ...
Und: die PSU darf nur max. (!) 150 lang sein (Bitfenix Prodigy, trotz neuer Version) ! Waere wegen des Kabel-"Managements" guenstig mit 145 oder etwas weniger...gibts da einen Tip ???


----------



## Goyoma (5. Juli 2014)

Welche Hardware hast du denn?


----------



## tsd560ti (5. Juli 2014)

Sorry, aber eine Diskussion in eXquisites Sammlung zu verlagern ist unfair, erstell bitte deinen eigenen Thread, da können wir genauer drauf eingehen und kapern nichts.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Netzteilliste - Übersicht 2011-2014*



tsd560ti schrieb:


> Sorry, aber eine Diskussion in eXquisites Sammlung zu verlagern ist unfair, erstell bitte deinen eigenen Thread, da können wir genauer drauf eingehen und kapern nichts.


 
Jo da stimme ich tsd560ti zu.


----------



## tsd560ti (5. Juli 2014)

Kleine Frage: 
Sind die Enermax Revolution X't (Klasse 4) nicht auch SingleRail oder ist es intern anders?

Aber zumindest MultiFail


----------



## _chiller_ (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Netzteilliste - Übersicht 2011-2014*

Die Revos sind auch intern Single-Rail.


----------



## tsd560ti (5. Juli 2014)

Gut, dann muss die Klammer dahin. 
Etwa 3Jahre alte SingleRail Schinken um 500Watt sind ja noch sehr viele im Umlauf, ein paar bekanntere OEM-Teile von Medion und Hp wären auch noch gut für diese Liste.


----------



## eXquisite (5. Juli 2014)

Das mit den Geizhals links kann ich machen, an der Empfehlungsliste abhängig vom Preis arbeite ich schon.

Habe jetzt dieses Wochenende kaum Zeit und werde erstmal ein LC Trauer Gerät testen.

Gruß


----------



## Adi1 (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Netzteilliste - Übersicht 2011-2014*



eXquisite schrieb:


> Wie jeder wissen sollte, sind Watt nicht gleich Watt


 
 Doch, ein Watt bleibt ein Watt. 

 Das kannst Du drehen und wenden wie Du willst.


----------



## tsd560ti (5. Juli 2014)

Das ist aber glatt gelogen, es gibt zerstörerische Watts und liebe Watts, und jetzt ordne die mal Antec und Thernaltake zu


----------



## eXquisite (5. Juli 2014)

Watts haben auch Gefühle!


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: Netzteilliste - Übersicht 2011-2014*



eXquisite schrieb:


> Watts haben auch Gefühle!


 
Geht das schon wieder los


----------



## Natler (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Netzteilliste - Übersicht 2011-2014*

Warum ist denn das system Power 7 mit 450W besser als das mit 500W  Hat es andere (bessere) Innereien?


----------



## tsd560ti (7. Juli 2014)

Ich meine, das hat die gleichen Innereien, die allerdings bei 450Watt besser arbeiten als bei 500.


----------



## eXquisite (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Netzteilliste - Übersicht 2011-2014*



> Warum ist denn das system Power 7 mit 450W besser als das mit 500W  Hat es andere (bessere) Innereien?



Weil "nur" Teapos zum Einsatz kommen und ein MOV fehlt, und das bewerte ich auch dementsprechend ab 500 Watt, bei unter 500 kann man da nicht meckern.


----------



## tsd560ti (7. Juli 2014)

Die Railaufteilung und auch Gruppenregulation ist auch nicht so toll für 500Watt.


----------



## Voodoo_Freak (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: Netzteilliste - Übersicht 2011-2014*

Ganz ehrlich, viel mehr als eine grobe Übersicht gibt das ganze nicht (mehr ist ja offensichtlich auch nicht gewollt).
Hätte es sinnvoller gefunden wenn man Erfahrungen von Usern zusammengetragen hätte, statt nur Tests anderer zu lesen (oder die Testberichte zumindest verlinken!) und dann selbst Punkte für die Geräte zu vergeben (hä?).

Deine Arbeit in allen Ehren, aber wie erwähnt, mehr als einen äußerst groben Anhalt gibt diese List nicht.


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: Netzteilliste - Übersicht 2011-2014*



Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, viel mehr als eine grobe Übersicht gibt das ganze nicht (mehr ist ja offensichtlich auch nicht gewollt).
> 
> Deine Arbeit in allen Ehren, aber wie erwähnt, mehr als einen äußerst groben Anhalt gibt diese List nicht.



Naja, reicht doch auch ... Hier gibt es ja immernoch eine Community die weiterhelfen kann bei Fragen.

Such dir eins - xxx aus, bist du dir nicht sicher, machen einen Thread auf und diskutiere über deine Auswahl. Dann wird deine Auswahl individuell ... 
Machst du nur so nen Thread auf und fragst nach einem Netzteil, ist es wie jeder anderere Standart Thread auch ... Bringst du eine Auswahl mit rein, wird der Thread individuell und damit viel besser auf deine Wünsche abgeschnitten ...

Sieht eben jeder anders und jedem kann man es nicht recht machen ... Man kann aber den Mittelweg nehmen, so wie eXquisite das mit dem Thread getan hat


----------



## eXquisite (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: Netzteilliste - Übersicht 2011-2014*



> Ganz ehrlich, viel mehr als eine grobe Übersicht gibt das ganze nicht (mehr ist ja offensichtlich auch nicht gewollt).
> Hätte es sinnvoller gefunden wenn man Erfahrungen von Usern zusammengetragen hätte, statt nur Tests anderer zu lesen (oder die Testberichte zumindest verlinken!) und dann selbst Punkte für die Geräte zu vergeben (hä?).



Verlinken kann ich nicht, da es da so einige Seiten gibt bei denen ich Aktiv bin bei denen mich die Mods killen würden.



> Deine Arbeit in allen Ehren, aber wie erwähnt, mehr als einen äußerst groben Anhalt gibt diese List nicht.



Wozu das Ding ja auch da ist.


----------



## Threshold (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: Netzteilliste - Übersicht 2011-2014*



Voodoo_Freak schrieb:


> Deine Arbeit in allen Ehren, aber wie erwähnt, mehr als einen äußerst groben Anhalt gibt diese List nicht.


 
Dafür reicht das doch und wer mehr Informationen will kann einen Thread aufmachen und explizit nachfragen.


----------



## poiu (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: Netzteilliste - Übersicht 2011-2014*

@Voodoo Frosdedjes Liste kann ich hier nur mal erwähnen 

Liste der empfehlenswerten Netzteile - ComputerBase Forum


----------



## Aldrearic (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: Netzteilliste - Übersicht 2011-2014*

Top exquisite. Wirklich gute Arbeit. Und Danke, dass ud die Zeit dafür geopfert hast und deine NErven noch nicht am Ende sind  

@ Moderation Anpingen Bitte


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: Netzteilliste - Übersicht 2011-2014*

Ja super Anhaltspunte wenn man sich ein Netzteil kaufen möchte, dann kann man immer noch hier im Forum nachfragen ein paar nette Experten helfen einem hier immer.

Super Arbeit


----------



## eXquisite (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: Netzteilliste - Übersicht 2011-2014*

Ich werde demnächst die Liste ausweiten und Threads raussuchen, in denen Geräte diskutiert wurden um häufig gestellte Fragen zu Netzteilen zu klären.

Gruß


----------



## tsd560ti (14. Juli 2014)

Kommen dann noch ältere bei, oder werden vorhandene Lücken gefüllt?


----------



## PrayForParis (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: Netzteilliste - Übersicht 2011-2014*

Sehr schöne List , danke für die Mühe !


----------



## eXquisite (15. Juli 2014)

*AW: Netzteilliste - Übersicht 2011-2014*



> Kommen dann noch ältere bei, oder werden vorhandene Lücken gefüllt?



Letzteres ja, wobei alle wichtigen Modelle schon drin sind.

Xilence A Serie eingefügt.


----------



## Goyoma (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Netzteilliste - Übersicht 2011-2014*

Wie schaut das eigentlich nun mit den Enermax Revu und Platimax aus? - welche davon sind nun von CWT gefertigt?


----------



## SpeCnaZ (23. Juli 2014)

Alle außer Revo aber die könnten auch von CWT hergestellt werden. -> DPP 10 oder HCP


----------



## Goyoma (23. Juli 2014)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Alle außer Revo aber die könnten auch von CWT hergestellt werden. -> DPP 10 oder HCP



Alles klar, danke Spec.


----------



## Useful (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Netzteilliste - Übersicht 2011-2014*

Immer noch sehr gute Liste 

Nur unter Klasse 4 ist nen Rechtschreibfehler 



> [SIZE=+1]*SFSP Fortron-Source*[/SIZE]


----------



## eXquisite (27. Juli 2014)

*AW: Netzteilliste - Übersicht 2011-2014*



> Immer noch sehr gute Liste
> 
> Nur unter Klasse 4 ist nen Rechtschreibfehler
> 
> ...



Ist ja schon abkorrigiert.


----------



## Goyoma (10. September 2014)

eX? Hast du die Liste in der letzten Zeit zufällog nochmal verändert?


----------



## NuVirus (10. September 2014)

*AW: Netzteilliste - Übersicht 2011-2014*

Mal noch ne Frage von mir - kannst du falls du Zeit dafür findest evtl. bei deiner Liste ergänzen für welche Punkte das jeweilige NT Punkte bekommen hat damit man es etwas näher eingrenzen kann welches für einen passen würde - sprich ich suche ein leises NT wüsste ich jetzt nicht welches NT in deiner Liste leise ist.

Oder hast du ne Excel Liste oder so die du in den Anhang packen kannst, du hast ja bestimmt irgendwie die Liste mit den Punkten usw. erstellt.


----------



## eXquisite (10. September 2014)

*AW: Netzteilliste - Übersicht 2011-2014*

Nope^^ sollte ich aber vielleicht mal wieder tun, bzw. was meinst du genau?


----------



## Gripschi (10. September 2014)

Ich glaub er meint ein Grobes Wertungssystem.

Sprich Lautstärke, Bestückung etc.


----------



## eXquisite (10. September 2014)

*AW: Netzteilliste - Übersicht 2011-2014*

Das hatte ich garnicht gelesen, mein Post war auf Goyoma bezogen. Problem ist hierbei, das man nicht Tests Redaktionsunabhängig vergleichen kann.


----------



## Goyoma (10. September 2014)

eXquisite schrieb:


> Nope^^ sollte ich aber vielleicht mal wieder tun, bzw. was meinst du genau?



Okay.

Ich meine damit, ob du eben irgendwelche Modelle zu den Kategorien hinzugefügt hast


----------



## Rosigatton (28. November 2014)

*AW: Netzteilliste - Übersicht 2011-2014*

Wieso sehe ich diesen Thread jetzt erst ?  

Echt super Arbeit


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Netzteilliste - Übersicht 2011-2014*

IMO sollten alle Netzteile, die nur über einen 8pin SicherungsIC verfügen, in Klasse 5 und 6 eingeordnet werden -> nicht ausreichender Schutz der +12V Leitung, aufgrund der Funktion ist das ohne zusätzliche Unterstützung nur schwer möglich. Die sollt man echt meiden.
Das sind dann auch so ziemlich alle CWT Geräte, mit ein paar Ausnahmen...

Das 1000W Enermax ist das auch wirklich Multi Rail? Ganz ab davon kann man auch die Rail Verteilung der 6 Rail ENermax Geräte sehr stark kritisieren. Die ist für Multi GPU sehr suboptimal (AFAIR wird eine Rail für den ATX Stecker verschwendet, zwei Rails sind mit Laufwerkssteckern geteilt, zwei Rails untereinander, das hätt man wesentlich besser machen können).


----------



## _chiller_ (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Netzteilliste - Übersicht 2011-2014*

Warum ist das E10 nur in Klasse 2 eingeordnet?


----------



## eXquisite (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Netzteilliste - Übersicht 2011-2014*

Ist schon abkorrigiert, keine Ahnung wieso. 

Stefan, du hast recht mit dem was du sagst, das Enermax muss ich eigentlich auch herab Stufen da CWT, die List muss sowieso mal komplett überarbeitet und umgearbeitet werden.


----------



## Threshold (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Netzteilliste - Übersicht 2011-2014*



_chiller_ schrieb:


> Warum ist das E10 nur in Klasse 2 eingeordnet?



Weils Klasse 1 den wirklichen Top Geräten vorbehalten sein sollte bei denen eben das gesamte Paket überzeugt.



eXquisite schrieb:


> die List muss sowieso mal komplett überarbeitet und umgearbeitet werden.



Genau.
Was früher gut bzw. brauchbar war ist heute nicht mal mehr Durchschnitt oder kann sich nur durch ein Kriterium über Wasser halte. Das ist einfach zu wenig.


----------



## _chiller_ (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Netzteilliste - Übersicht 2011-2014*

Dann könnte man die Liste auch entsprechend in "2012-2015" umbenennen und die Netzteile entsprechend anpassen


----------



## Threshold (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Netzteilliste - Übersicht 2011-2014*

Oder Netzteile die EOL sind ausgliedern.


----------



## _chiller_ (9. Januar 2015)

*AW: Netzteilliste - Übersicht 2011-2014*

Bei den empfehlenswerten Netzteilen vor der eigentlichen Liste würde ich die Geräte nicht in Preisklassen, sondern in Leistungsklassen unterteilen. Also <400W für Office/Einsteigersysteme, 400-600W für Gaming (2 x PCI-E Stecker vorausgesetzt) und >600W(4 x PCI-E Stecker vorausgesetzt)  für Multi-GPU. Für die mittlere Klasse könnte die Auswahl dann zum Beispiel so aussehen:

80 PLUS/ Keine Einstufung:
Arctic Cooling Fusion 550RF 550W ATX 2.2 (PS-550-05A01/PS-550-07A01) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland - 29€
Cooler Master B500 ver.2 500W ATX 2.3 (RS-500-ACABB1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland - 36€
Xilence Performance A Series 530W ATX 2.3 (SPS-XP530.R5/XN031) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland - 36€

80 PLUS Bronze/Silver:
be quiet! System Power 7 400W ATX 2.31 (BN142) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland - 38€
EVGA 500B Bronze 500W ATX 2.3 (100-B1-0500-KR) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland - 41€
http://geizhals.de/cooler-master-g450m-450w-atx-2-31-rs-450-amaa-b1-a1010337.html - 43€
http://geizhals.de/be-quiet-pure-power-l8-400w-atx-2-4-bn222-a960674.html - 44€
http://geizhals.de/be-quiet-system-power-7-450w-atx-2-31-bn143-a871343.html - 48€

80 PLUS Gold:
http://geizhals.de/lc-power-gold-series-lc9450-v2-3-400w-atx-2-3-a861221.html - 49€
http://geizhals.de/super-flower-golden-green-hx-450w-atx-2-3-sf-450p14xe-hx-a1039307.html - 53€
http://geizhals.de/lc-power-gold-series-lc9550-v2-3-500w-atx-2-3-a861223.html - 57€
http://geizhals.de/be-quiet-straight-power-10-400w-atx-2-4-e10-400w-bn230-a1165465.html - 60€
http://geizhals.de/sea-sonic-s12g-450w-atx-2-3-s12g-450-a1010700.html - 64€
(Baugleich zu XFX TS 450W, Antec TP-450C)
http://geizhals.de/cooler-master-vs-series-v450sm-450w-atx-2-31-rs450-amaa-g1-a1010429.html - 67€
http://geizhals.de/antec-truepower-classic-tp-550c-0761345-07702-6-0761345-07703-3-a1035130.html - 70€
be quiet! E10 500W (CM) - 78/86€
http://geizhals.de/xfx-xtr-series-550w-atx-2-31-p1-550b-befx-a1096358.html - 86€
http://geizhals.de/sea-sonic-g-series-g-550-550w-pcgh-edition-atx-2-3-ssr-550rm-a1098704.html - 95€
http://geizhals.de/be-quiet-dark-power-pro-10-550w-atx-2-31-p10-550w-bn200-a790408.html -121€

80 PLUS Platinum:
http://geizhals.de/sea-sonic-platinum-series-fanless-460w-atx-2-3-ss-460fl2-a883817.html - 120€
(Auch in 400W/520W erhältlich; Baugleich zu XFX XTS und Silverstone Nightjar)


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Netzteilliste - Übersicht 2011-2014*

Morgen 

Ich hab mal ne Frage, bezüglich deiner Aussage



> Seasonic:
> •	Platinum Series 760W, 860W, 1000W, 1200W (Mit XP2) (Singelrail)
> •	X Series X 1050W, 1250W (Singelrail)
> •	Sea Sonic G-Series G 360W, 450W, 550W, 650W, 750W
> •	X-Series X KM3 650W, 750W, 850W (Singelrail)



In welche Klasse ist das SeaSonic G-550 *PCGH* einzuordnen ???

Es wird zwar etwas weiter oben als gutes Netzteil für Gaming Rechner erwähnt, aber irgendwie fehlt die Einteilung in eine Klasse 
Mit dem SeaSonic G-550 ist es ja dank der Überarbeitung der Caps, Lüftersteuerung, Lüfter und Kabel ja nicht mehr gleichzusetzen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Threshold (10. Januar 2015)

*AW: Netzteilliste - Übersicht 2011-2014*

Das Seasonic PCGH ist ein brauchbares Netzteil.


----------



## KonterSchock (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Netzteilliste - Übersicht 2011-2014*

würde mich für das jahr 2015 über mehr silverstone netzteile freuen, sprich mehr tests trüber.

hab das E9 -450 und das Strider 65, und bin sau zufrieden mit.


----------



## Stefan Payne (12. Januar 2015)

*AW: Netzteilliste - Übersicht 2011-2014*

Bei den Gpunkt Teilen von Seasonic war eigentlich immer nur die hohe Lautstärke unter Last der Punkt, der eine Empfehlung verhindert hat...


----------



## PCGH_Willi (18. Januar 2015)

*AW: Netzteilliste - Übersicht 2011-2014*

mal ne frage: wurde bei der note auch der Preis mit einbezogen? hab beispielsweise ein ax760 für 40 euro bekommen (neu!)


----------



## tsd560ti (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: Netzteilliste - Übersicht 2011-2014*

Ich glaube die Liste ist nur auf das Produkt bezogen und den Preis kann man sich dann selbst dazuholen und vergleichen.


----------



## Threshold (19. Januar 2015)

*AW: Netzteilliste - Übersicht 2011-2014*



microwilli schrieb:


> mal ne frage: wurde bei der note auch der Preis mit einbezogen? hab beispielsweise ein ax760 für 40 euro bekommen (neu!)



Neu? Dann lag das aber schon eine Weile im Keller.


----------



## Skeen29 (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Netzteilliste - Übersicht 2011-2014*

Warum ist das Corsair CS450M in der Liste als gut und das CS550M nur befriedigend? In den Tests kommt das CS550M immer besser weg. Zumal das CS450M nur einen PCI-E Anschluss hat.


----------



## eXquisite (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Netzteilliste - Übersicht 2011-2014*



> Warum ist das Corsair CS450M in der Liste als gut und das CS550M nur befriedigend? In den Tests kommt das CS550M immer besser weg. Zumal das CS450M nur einen PCI-E Anschluss hat.


Weil beide quasi nicht abgesichert sind und das in dem kleinen Wattbereich nicht soooo schlimm ist. Irgendwo musste ich ja die grenze setzen und die liegt bei 500 Watt.


----------



## derP4computer (4. April 2015)

*AW: Netzteilliste - Übersicht 2011-2014*



> Ich habe mir dafür direkt mal wieder  10 Stunden den Arsch für dieses Forum aufgerissen, einfach weil ich  Langeweile hatte und es so etwas in dieser Form noch nie gab.


Dafür bist du auch der Beste!


----------



## Matriach (4. April 2015)

*AW: Netzteilliste - Übersicht 2011-2014*

Hallo,

Frage an den Themenstarter, in welcher Kategorie ist die Corsair HXI Reihe einzuordnen?
Konnte in der Liste nichts finden.
Und ich welche Kategorie fände man die Thermaltake Smart xxx W Reihe?

Grüße & Danke für die Antwort.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (4. April 2015)

*AW: Netzteilliste - Übersicht 2011-2014*

Corsair HXi warscheinlich 3, und Thermaltake smart ist 5


----------



## AnnTohn (6. April 2015)

*AW: Netzteilliste - Übersicht 2011-2014*

Vielen Dank für diese Liste! 

Hätte mir fast ein neues Netzteil gekauft, weil ich dachte meins sei nicht so das Wahre. Doch siehe da: Es ist doch nicht nötig


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (6. April 2015)

*AW: Netzteilliste - Übersicht 2011-2014*



AnnTohn schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für diese Liste!
> 
> Hätte mir fast ein neues Netzteil gekauft, weil ich dachte meins sei nicht so das Wahre. Doch siehe da: Es ist doch nicht nötig



Darf ich fragen was genau du für eins hast ???


----------

